# Deadliest Catch



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 14, 2009)

*It's On!!!*


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

Have it on, great show!


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

Love it. Solid first episode.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

DVR'd it.  Will get to that after AI


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2009)

Good start to this seasons episodes


----------



## Glenn (Apr 15, 2009)

Missed it. Thank God Discovery will rerun it about 8 times between now and next week. 

Those types of shows are pretty much all I watch now...Ax Men, Heliloggers, American Loggers, Myth Busters, Ice Road Truckers....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Those types of shows are pretty much all I watch now...Ax Men, Heliloggers, American Loggers, Myth Busters, Ice Road Truckers....



+10!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Missed it. Thank God Discovery will rerun it about 8 times between now and next week.
> 
> Those types of shows are pretty much all I watch now...Ax Men, Heliloggers, American Loggers, Myth Busters, Ice Road Truckers....


It really puts all the "hard work" at your job in perspective huh?  

It least it does for me


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 16, 2009)

Actually, pretty much any show on NGC, Science channel, Discovery, History etc. is fine with me.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 16, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Actually, pretty much any show on NGC, Science channel, Discovery, History etc. is fine with me.




You sneak Lifetime.  Admit it.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 16, 2009)

Geoff said:


> You sneak Lifetime.  Admit it.



I don't know what channel it is on FIOS (or Comcast for that matter)

BTW - The kids said your place is like Blockbuster!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> It really puts all the "hard work" at your job in perspective huh?
> 
> It least it does for me



I almost feel guilty watching these shows laying in my comfy warm bed...and these dudes are outside, butsting their arses....


----------



## mondeo (Apr 16, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I almost feel guilty watching these shows laying in my comfy warm bed...and these dudes are outside, butsting their arses....


Watched the king crab season part of season 1 last night.

$10K plus for 3 days is pretty good. I'm neither jealous nor feeling guilty while watching it; they're living the lifestyle they choose, complete with rewards and risks.

I will say, though, that I just got into it with one of the marathons that was on within the last couple weeks, and have now gone back through netflix to the earlier stuff. Writing and narration has come a long way. I swear, he mentioned it being the deadliest job on earth twice between each commercial break the first few episodes.

Interesting note is that Rowe was initially going to be doing on-camera narration, but when they picked up Dirty Jobs as well they determined it was best to keep him off-camera if he there could be a death one hour and fart jokes the next.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I almost feel guilty watching these shows laying in my comfy warm bed...and these dudes are outside, butsting their arses....



they're making the big bucks and living the dream!!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 20, 2009)

Good season starter!!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2009)

Bump, new episode on in a few.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow! very erie and sad sad ending.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 21, 2009)

The fishermen and the US Coast Guard who work there just blow my mind.  

No matter what the weather conditions are the USCG goes out to rescue.  

Sad to see someone die, at least the body was recovered


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2009)

Such a good and moving episode that I'm re-watching it now!  If this season keeps delivering like the 1st 2 episodes have,  I think an Emmy is a distinct chance this year!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> The fishermen and the US Coast Guard who work there just blow my mind.
> 
> No matter what the weather conditions are the USCG goes out to rescue.



+100!  :flag:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 22, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> The fishermen and the US Coast Guard who work there just blow my mind.
> 
> No matter what the weather conditions are the USCG goes out to rescue.
> 
> Sad to see someone die, at least the body was recovered




x2! 

7 hour flight  to the site of the beacon...then they have to search the area...and the swimmer has to go into the water. Not to mention the huricane they flew through to get there. God bless those guys.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 22, 2009)

can someone summarize what happened?  Which boat did the fisherman fall off of?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 22, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> can someone summarize what happened?  Which boat did the fisherman fall off of?



Wasn't any of the ones on the show, was a cod fishing boat(i think that was what they said) that was about 900 mile away. More to show that the dangers exist and what extent the CG goes thru.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Glenn said:


> x2!
> 
> 7 hour flight  to the site of the beacon...then they have to search the area...and the swimmer has to go into the water. Not to mention the huricane they flew through to get there. God bless those guys.


Unreal.  7 hours back to base with a dead body in the chopper, back through the hurricane..


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 22, 2009)

thats a huge range for a chopper - 14 hours?  Wow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> thats a huge range for a chopper - 14 hours?  Wow.



I don't know exactly what the range for those choppers are, but they can refuel in the air from one of those C-130 tankers.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know exactly what the range for those choppers are, but they can refuel in the air from one of those C-130 tankers.



oh cool!  Did that actually occur on the show?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Unreal.  7 hours back to base with a dead body in the chopper, back through the hurricane..



Just remember, the rescue attempt is on going and will continue in next weeks episode as there's still something like 10 people missing - and I'm doing my best to resist googling the event to see what ultimately happens


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> oh cool!  Did that actually occur on the show?



If they did it, they didn't show it. But they are basically Blackhawks outfitted for rescue work and I see the National Guard practicing refueling with the Blackhawks over my house once in a while.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> If they did it, they didn't show it. But they are basically Blackhawks outfitted for rescue work and I see the National Guard practicing refueling with the Blackhawks over my house once in a while.




too bad.  That woulda been sweet to show it.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 22, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> thats a huge range for a chopper - 14 hours? Wow.


They had a couple external fuel tanks, plus there was a CG cutter with a flight deck used. Probably refueled on the cutter once or twice.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know exactly what the range for those choppers are, but they can refuel in the air from one of those C-130 tankers.



I think they sent out a C-130 with the chopper. Not sure if it was a refueling plane though.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> If they did it, they didn't show it. But they are basically Blackhawks outfitted for rescue work and I see the National Guard practicing refueling with the Blackhawks over my house once in a while.


So far as I know, only MH-60 Pave Hawks can refuel in-flight; they're Black Hawks modified for combat search and rescue for the Air Force. You can tell them apart by the retractable refueling probe.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd say Mondeo is correct about them refueling on the CC Cutter:



> The H-60 can not perform water landings, as the H-3 was capable of. However, with its twin T700-GE-401C engines, the Jayhawk can fly 300 miles offshore, remain on scene 45 minutes, hoist six people on board, and return to its point of origin with a safe fuel reserve. Normal cruising speeds of 135-140 knots can be increased to a "dash" speed of 180 knots when necessary. The H-60 will fly comfortably at 140 knots for 6-7 hours.
> 
> Though normally stationed ashore, the Jayhawk can be carried aboard 270-foot WMEC and 378-foot WHEC Coast Guard Cutters. These cutters are capable of refueling and supporting the helicopter for the duration of a cutter patrol. They assist in the missions of search and rescue, enforcement of laws and treaties including drug interdiction, marine environmental protection, and military readiness.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 23, 2009)

so I'm guessing the cutters are kinda just stationed out there on a permanent basis waiting to refuel rescue choppers?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2009)

Kind of guessing with that storm raging and the seas that it was kicking up, that if they did a cutter based refuel that the landing must have been fun   May very well though been a ground based refuel at some of the outer Aleution Island bases, or else I'm guessing that they would have had those camera's rolling during the refuel


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Kind of guessing with that storm raging and the seas that it was kicking up, that if they did a cutter based refuel that the landing must have been fun  May very well though been a ground based refuel at some of the outer Aleution Island bases, or else I'm guessing that they would have had those camera's rolling during the refuel


I think they can do a hovering refuel, avoiding the landing. Would still be pretty hairy, I'd guess.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 23, 2009)

I know I have seen vids of CG's doing plane to helicopter refuels before.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 23, 2009)

I love the show too. Tivo it every week. 

A guy who works for me used to be in the Coast Guard and He was stationed in Alaska. The stories he tells are incredible. He wasn't a rescue swimmer though he said those guys are the top of the class. The Coast guard equal to a Navy Seal or Army ranger. 
He said most of the time the were chasing Japanese fishing boats who were disregarding our fishing laws.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 28, 2009)

Very sad episode so far.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Very sad episode so far.


yeah, horribly sad....but what an amazing amount of courage those guys showed


----------



## Glenn (Apr 28, 2009)

I missed it tonight...I'll have to catch a rerun.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm watching After the Catch on DVR to find that Mike Rowe has been replaced?  They have Ben Bailey from Cash Cab hosting the interviews :blink:

Anyone know why?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm watching After the Catch on DVR to find that Mike Rowe has been replaced?  They have Ben Bailey from Cash Cab hosting the interviews :blink:
> 
> Anyone know why?



I thought that was interesting myself when watching.  I wonder also if Rowe has gotten too big for a Q&A like that??

That was a bit tough to watch when the had the Captain of the Katmine(?sp) in descibing what it was like in the life raft after it went down and then seeing both his + the other's reactions.  Personally, I would have bought the pilot of the Coast Guard chopper that rescued them drinks for the rest of his life! Amazing stuff the Coast Guard does!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I thought that was interesting myself when watching.  I wonder also if Rowe has gotten too big for a Q&A like that??



Possibly, but if you're that big, why would you want (or allow) to give that up???


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe just a scheduling conflict or something?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 25, 2009)

That was tough to watch. That episode after they were rescued was tough as well. 

Amazing to see Captain Phil reaching out and telling the guy not to beat himself up. Sig was so choked up, he couldn't even talk about it. Two guys you see on the show as tough and hardened...but they really showed their emotions during that interview.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm watching After the Catch on DVR to find that Mike Rowe has been replaced?  They have Ben Bailey from Cash Cab hosting the interviews :blink:
> 
> Anyone know why?



I assumed it was a scheduling conflict too.  Unfortunately I was at a hotel Tuesday with no Discovery channel (the horror) so I missed it, but Ben Bailey was the host last week too.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

I know it's all sponsorship stuff, but is it just me or or did you find it a bit amusing to think that those guys sitting around the tables who were drinking beer were actually drinking Coors Light, like the lable on the pitcher and the BIG neon sign in the background implied


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I know it's all sponsorship stuff, but is it just me or or did you find it a bit amusing to think that those guys sitting around the tables who were drinking beer were actually drinking Coors Light, like the lable on the pitcher and the BIG neon sign in the background implied



I don't think those guys are too picky about their beer.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think those guys are too picky about their beer.



I just have a hard time picturing them as light beer drinkers   And something tells me that when on dry land, those guys could probably drink most folks under the table


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I just have a hard time picturing them as light beer drinkers   And something tells me that when on dry land, those guys could probably drink most folks under the table


Hell yeah.  I'm sure they could drink 2-3 of us out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Hell yeah.  I'm sure they could drink 2-3 of us out.



I don't understand how they would be more seasoned drinkers than us????


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't understand how they would be more seasoned drinkers than us????



I don't understand this either, especially since they don't drink on the boat. I would think if anything they would be lightweights after going so long with no alcohol in their systems.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> I don't understand this either, especially since they don't drink on the boat. I would think if anything they would be lightweights after going so long with no alcohol in their systems.



times two..being able to handle alchohal has to do with body mass more than occupation...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> times two..being able to handle alchohal has to do with body mass more than occupation...



true, but certain occupation lead to heavy alcohol consumption.  i know some small dudes that have the tolerance of guys twice there size.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

So what you guys are sayin, is skiers/snowboarders lead the pack in substance abuse??? :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> So what you guys are sayin, is skiers/snowboarders lead the pack in substance abuse??? :beer:



Well if I didn't spend all that money on skiing..I'd probably abuse more substances..lol:beer:


----------



## Geoff (Jun 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't understand how they would be more seasoned drinkers than us????



You probably don't use your beer as a chaser for heroin or cocaine.

I'm from New Bedford, Ma.  The largest fishing port on the east coast.  The fishermen come off the boat, cash their check at the bar, and vaporize it on hookers & blow.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2009)

Geoff said:


> You probably don't use your beer as a chaser for heroin or cocaine.
> 
> I'm from New Bedford, Ma.  The largest fishing port on the east coast.  The fishermen come off the boat, cash their check at the bar, and vaporize it on hookers & blow.



Plus they need something(hey neighbor! grab a 'ganny) to wash down all the Chorizo and Linguisa


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

Geoff said:


> You probably don't use your beer as a chaser for heroin or cocaine.
> 
> I'm from New Bedford, Ma.  The largest fishing port on the east coast.  The fishermen come off the boat, cash their check at the bar, and vaporize it on hookers & blow.



Nah..I haven't done any cocaine in awhile but I remember being able to drink a shit-ton of beer when I did Coke..I never tried Heroin...


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 2009)

You'd probably get more done if you switch back to coke, instead of weed.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

Marc said:


> You'd probably get more done if you switch back to coke, instead of weed.



And I'd be skinnier..lol..but I don't have much to get done aside from going to work and doing laundry..I don't have a 4,000 square foot house on a zillion acres to maintain..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow...has this thread  gone off topic :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Wow...has this thread  gone off topic :lol:



me thinks this thread is good..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> me thinks this thread is good..


Root also enjoys when threads go off topic.  Root was only trying to state the obvious.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Root also enjoys when threads go off topic.  Root was only trying to state the obvious.



GSS is wondering who's going to buy AlpineZone...and also likes when threads go off topic..especially to fun subjects like drugs, sex and alchohal..oh yeah hip hop music and being on a boat are also acceptable..oh snap it's back on topic..I want to be on a boat.

The one dude at the local bar was telling me that king crab legs were on sale for $6.99 a pound..they're usually like $15 at normal grocery stores..but at upscale ones it's $20+ a pound and a good percentage of that weight is shell...It would be cool if I was the Bubba Gump of crabs because there are all sorts of crabs...crabcakes, crab salad, crab sandwich, crab and steeze panini, alaskan crab legs, russian crab legs, steak topped with crab, and the ones in dirty girls undergarments..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Root has not seen king crab legs for any less then $15 a pound.  Root would love to have a safety meeting and then tear into some king crab right now.

Root is trying to imagine Greg explain to a potential buyer why all of the AZ members are talking in the 3 person and trying to keep a straight face at the same time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Root has not seen king crab legs for any less then $15 a pound.  Root would love to have a safety meeting and then tear into some king crab right now.
> 
> Root is trying to imagine Greg explain to a potential buyer why all of the AZ members are talking in the 3 person and trying to keep a straight face at the same time.




GrilledSteezeSandwich is typing..and would like to be on a boat..or a Segway..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Root has not seen king crab legs for any less then $15 a pound.  Root would love to have a safety meeting and then tear into some king crab right now.
> 
> Root is trying to imagine Greg explain to a potential buyer why all of the AZ members are talking in the 3 person and trying to keep a straight face at the same time.



ERJ saw King Crab legs at A&P this week for $6.99/lb.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> ERJ saw King Crab legs at A&P this week for $6.99/lb.


Root needs to swing by A&P tomorrow.  Root thanks ERJ for the tip:beer:


----------



## skiing is life (Jun 27, 2009)

theres a rumor that one of the ships goes down this season.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 28, 2009)

skiing is life said:


> theres a rumor that one of the ships goes down this season.




Wouldn't it be in the news????


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 14, 2009)

What a heart wrenching, tear jerker of an episode tonight  Poor Jake...seems like a good kid


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah that was pretty sad.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

sure was, and I thought that the segment about it on _After The Catch_ really showed the closeness/ compasion that those guys have for one another (maybe Jonathan Hillstrand excluded)


----------



## Glenn (Jul 15, 2009)

That channel has been depressing lately. Between that episode and what Pitchmen did for Billy Mays.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like a pretty exciting one tonight.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 29, 2009)

It's over, the Deadliest Catch season is too short.  It was a good one last night, that was a huge wave that hit the Wizard right after Kieth brought his crew inside.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree, good episode last night!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It's over, the Deadliest Catch season is too short.  It was a good one last night, that was a huge wave that hit the Wizard right after Kieth brought his crew inside.



The did run a commercial last night for sail fishing or something like that starting soon. I also saw a commercial the other night for another fishing type show I think on the animal planet


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> The did run a commercial last night for sail fishing or something like that starting soon. I also saw a commercial the other night for another fishing type show I think on the animal planet



Sword fish and it looked like it was in the Northeast.

I've caught River Monsters a few times. That's pretty cool. Did you know there were sharks in the Mississippi?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Sword fish and it looked like it was in the Northeast.



I was close.

The other show on Animal Planet I was thinking of is Whale Wars on Friday nights.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> The did run a commercial last night for sail fishing or something like that starting soon. I also saw a commercial the other night for another fishing type show I think on the animal planet





wa-loaf said:


> Sword fish and it looked like it was in the Northeast.
> 
> I've caught River Monsters a few times. That's pretty cool. Did you know there were sharks in the Mississippi?



That new one, Swords,  looks like it has potential.  Alot of the swordfishing fleet is out of the Southeastern Mass/ Rhode Island


----------



## Glenn (Jul 30, 2009)

I think they're throwing other fishing shows at the wall and seeing what sticks. A few years ago, they tried doing a Deadliest Catch with lobstuhs. I think they only ran about 4 episodes. 

The logging shows seem to be working nicely though.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I think they're throwing other fishing shows at the wall and seeing what sticks. A few years ago, they tried doing a Deadliest Catch with lobstuhs. I think they only ran about 4 episodes.
> 
> The logging shows seem to be working nicely though.




I think that the biggest problem with the other commercial fishing show vs. _The Deadliest Catch_ is the fact that the other shows to date just can't compete with the weather that the Berring Sea throws at the crab boats on a much more regular basis than you saw in _Lobster Wars_ and likely in _Swords_ too.  Since seeing a 40 foot wave crash over a crab boat when it's blowing 50+ knots and it's below zero outside definately add to the show IMHO.

As for the more general logging show success.  IMHO, it's all about the really cool heavy equipment that they use!  Total testosterone rush there!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 30, 2009)

The machinery in the logging shows delivers...be it in the Pacific Northwest, the swamp, Maine or Canada. With the exception of that hack who logs the river on "AxMen".


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2009)

Glenn said:


> The machinery in the logging shows delivers...be it in the Pacific Northwest, the swamp, Maine or Canada. With the exception of that hack who logs the river on "AxMen".



Yup, but 'ya gotta watch the hack aqua-logger if for no other reason than him + his son and their operation is a train wreck just waiting to happen!


----------



## powhunter (Jul 30, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Yup, but 'ya gotta watch the hack aqua-logger if for no other reason than him + his son and their operation is a train wreck just waiting to happen!




Yea those dudes are a trip...They were going down the river in their boat and the old man yells out "watch out for that deadhead"  I was expecting some freak in tye dye but I guess thats slang for a log wedged in the mud

steveo


----------



## Marc (Jul 30, 2009)

Heli Loggers was by far the superior show.  Those guys knew what they were doing.  Ax Men was way overdramatized.  Deadliest Catch might be too, but at least it's hidden better.  Thom Beers should've gotten Mike Rowe to narrate Ax Men and Ice Road Truckers too.  Thom Beers' voice irritates me.

Swamp Loggers is pretty good.  Ice Loggers is boring.  Pulp wood logging is just monotany.  Feller buncher throwing down small trees that get skidded and chipped.  There's only so much of that one can watch.

But Heli Loggers, man what a show.  Ax Men would've been 100 times better if they didn't manufacture all the drama, and spent more time with the fallers.  It was almost all about the fallers in Heli Loggers.  Watching those guys climb and top trees, and the fall or jig them; great stuff.


----------



## downhill04 (Jul 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I was close.
> 
> The other show on Animal Planet I was thinking of is Whale Wars on Friday nights.



I love the deadliest catch! Because I am so hooked on it, I decided to give whale wars a chance. OMG it is like the blind leading the freaking blind on that boat. I think what they are doing is very noble but the captain and his leadership crew have zero clue when it comes to running a boat. I watch every week and it seems like they get dumber and dumber every episode.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I love the deadliest catch! Because I am so hooked on it, I decided to give whale wars a chance. OMG it is like the blind leading the freaking blind on that boat. I think what they are doing is very noble but the captain and his leadership crew have zero clue when it comes to running a boat. I watch every week and it seems like they get dumber and dumber every episode.



Very similiar in a sense to why I like watching the "aqua loggers" segments on Axemen. It's not a question of "if" but "when" the trainwreck will happen!


----------



## Marc (Jul 30, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Very similiar in a sense to why I like watching the "aqua loggers" segments on Axemen. It's not a question of "if" but "when" the trainwreck will happen!



Sorta like why you'd watch NASCAR.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 30, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I love the deadliest catch! Because I am so hooked on it, I decided to give whale wars a chance. OMG it is like the blind leading the freaking blind on that boat. I think what they are doing is very noble but the captain and his leadership crew have zero clue when it comes to running a boat. I watch every week and it seems like they get dumber and dumber every episode.


It also amazes me that the Captain on WW has zero leadership ability.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 31, 2009)

I've never seen Whale Watchers...just the preview. I think the captain of the boat should just stand on the bow. That is one ugly dude...I'm sure he'd scare away any ship within 1/2 a mile. 

S&S Aqualogging. LMAO! In the final episode, when the trailer unhooked from that beat up 4Runner and skidded down the boat ramp. The poor son probably needed a change of pants after that trailer ride. It's one thing to try to save a buck, but that guy really is a hack. The shitty stuff he uses is totally unsafe. It's only a matter of time before someone is injured. I mean, skimping on trailer safety chains? You can buy those at friggin Wal-Mart for under $20. 

I like Ice Loggers because there's a lot of snow. But I agree about pulp logging. Plus, to me, shredding a perfectly good tree makes no sense. I often find myself thinking. "Do you know how much firewood you just shredded?" But hey, we all need paper.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 31, 2009)

Glenn said:


> S&S Aqualogging. LMAO! In the final episode, when the trailer unhooked from that beat up 4Runner and skidded down the boat ramp. The poor son probably needed a change of pants after that trailer ride. It's one thing to try to save a buck, but that guy really is a hack. The shitty stuff he uses is totally unsafe. It's only a matter of time before someone is injured. I mean, skimping on trailer safety chains? You can buy those at friggin Wal-Mart for under $20.



That guy was busted for not getting the permits to be out pulling those logs.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 31, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Very similiar in a sense to why I like watching the "aqua loggers" segments on Axemen. It's not a question of "if" but "when" the *trainwreck* will happen!





Marc said:


> Sorta like why you'd watch NASCAR.



I guess that would be a car wreck though.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> That new one, Swords,  looks like it has potential.  Alot of the swordfishing fleet is out of the Southeastern Mass/ Rhode Island



I was watching this tonight and they showed a ship based at Barnegat Light, NJ.  I was just there, it's on Long Beach Island where I just spent my summer beach vacation.  My son and I climbed the lighthouse "Ol' Barney" in Barnegat Light.  The show made me want to go back until ski season starts.  If I could I think I'd live on LBI from mid May through October.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, I think we can guess what a decent amount of time will be allocated for in the coming season this spring 

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ws%2Fentertainment+%28Text+-+Entertainment%29


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Well, I think we can guess what a decent amount of time will be allocated for in the coming season this spring
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ws%2Fentertainment+%28Text+-+Entertainment%29



Not surprised. All of those guys look like they're 30 seconds from a heart attack. I do hope he comes out alright though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Not surprised. All of those guys look like they're 30 seconds from a heart attack. I do hope he comes out alright though.


+1


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 3, 2010)

There was an episode where Capt Phil was having chest pains or some such already...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Hopefully, he's OK.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 10, 2010)

Unfortunately captain Phil Harris  just died from the cornelia marie he was a good guy heres the article.
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/gos...ch-captain-phil-harris-dies-after-stroke.html


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2010)

That's terrible. Such a young guy too. RIP Captain Phil.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2010)

RIP Captain Phil!  He was one of my favorite captains on that series, especially the last few years when he had both his boys on board with him.  Just some great interactions between them.  Hope the Harris boys continue with the Cornelia Marie and that the boat finishes the ongoing opie season strong!


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 10, 2010)

thats a bummer.  Deadliest on so many levels, in his case mostly stress, plus the smoking prolly didn't help.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

Sucks. :-(


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 10, 2010)

He was my favorite person on the show. RIP captain Phil may you have fair winds and following seas.


----------



## midd (Feb 10, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> thats a bummer.  Deadliest on so many levels, in his case mostly stress, plus the smoking prolly didn't help.



amphetamine use, smoking, diet and stress were likely all contributors. 

the toe tapping he was always doing doesn't come from an extra few cups of coffee...


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 23, 2011)

for all you Deadliest Catch fans,  here's your chance to meet them in person.

Deadliest Catch Live!
An Evening with Captain Sig and the Hillstrand Brothers 

Live at the Calvin Theatre in Northampton, MA
Thursday, June 16 • 8:00 PM 

The live action reality television series "Deadliest Catch" first aired in 2005 and has been going strong ever since, making it one of the most popular shows in Discovery Channel history. In this rare, live, interactive event, the Bering Sea's toughest crew swap stories as they take the audience through some of the roughest situations a captain and his crew have ever had to face on the high seas. From the treacherous weather and crew conflicts, to the triumphs of the team, Captain Sig and the Hillstrand Brothers bring the intimate world of crab fishing to a live audience. You'll have a chance to hear the stories behind the show, view never before seen video, and partake in a question and answer session with the cast of "Deadliest Catch." Radio personalities and fishing buddies Bob Kester from Springfield's Rock 102 and Pat Kelly of Lazer 99.3, will serve as co-MC's.  

 Tickets are on sale NOW to IHEG
e-mail list subscribers only. Don’t miss this opportunity to get the best seats in the house by clicking on the BUY TIX image!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2011)

Crew member found dead: http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2011/02/23/6116929-deadliest-catch-deckhand-found-dead


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2011)

New season starts tonight!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> New season starts tonight!



Watching it now!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Watching it now!



+1


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> +1



+2


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 12, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> +2



+3

BTW Captain Keith Colburn was a ski bum before he got into crab fishing.

http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/deadliestcatch/crews/keith-colburn.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2011)

:angry: Bastards could have let us see what was in the first pot there for the Cornelia Marie!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> :angry: Bastards could have let us see what was in the first pot there for the Cornelia Marie!



Not a chance!  :lol:  My guess is though that to add to to Captain Phil aura that by 9:02 next Tuesday, we'll be seeing that pot atleast 1/2 full of blue crab


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 10, 2012)

Starting again tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

Shit, forgot about it and missed the first half. At least I know they'll re-air it probably 5 times over the weekend.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 10, 2012)

I think they'll show it again at 11 tonight.  I'll start watching it on DVR soon because I just got home from work.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Apr 11, 2012)

:lol: I was saying just last week "isnt it time for deadliest catch??"

I missed it but like you said they will rerun it..

I did get a chance to meet edgar hanson at the new york state fair last year. real nice guy.


My favorite boat was the "rollo"...that was an original...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 16, 2013)

It's back on in 35 minutes!  Can't wait.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 17, 2013)

We watched Wicked Tuna in Anguilla (NatGeo was in sequence with Food Network and HGTV, so as a commercial came on on one, we'd switch to the next (at night, when the kid was asleep, and we couldn't leave the condo)). 

Similar kind of manufactured drama, but still, pretty engaging personalities and show. Plus, they run out of Gloucester.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2013)

I missed it last night, but I'm sure Discovery will replay it.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 19, 2013)

rats I missed it.  Let me guess: guys set pots, retrieved pots, some boats caught crab, some didn't, weather was bad, captains yelled, crew argued.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 19, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> rats I missed it. Let me guess: guys set pots, retrieved pots, some boats caught crab, some didn't, weather was bad, captains yelled, crew argued.



I saw that episode, too. It was a good one.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 22, 2014)

Season 10 starts in a few minutes.


----------

